# BANANA BLUEBERRY MUFFIN



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Check out the recipe for these *AMAZING* Banana *Blue*berry Muffins

http://www.musclefood.com/banana-blueberry-muffins-recipe/









BANANA BLUEBERRY MUFFIN
Some UNBELIVABLE macros!!!

*Per Serving*


Calories:140kcal
Protein:5g
Carbs:25g
Of which sugars:7g
Fats:3g
Of which Sat Fats:1g
Fibre:4

BANANA BLUEBERRY MUFFIN


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

them macros are crazyyyyyyy


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Have a go and try & make em!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

MuscleFood said:


> Have a go and try & make em!


This is something for the weeked I fully intend to make and shove down my gullet. :beer:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Let us know how you get on  Post some pictures


----------

